# Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.



## frido (18. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

Plane nun im Frühjahr/ Sommer in Kombination mit der neuen Holzterasse einen Teich zu bauen, der quasi direkt an die Terasse anschließt. Da ich vom Teichbau keinen Plan habe und auch nichts falsch machen möchte, hier meine wichtigste Frage.

Zumindest die Teichseite direkt an der Terasse wird sehr steil bzw fast senkrecht ausfallen und der Rand soll von den Belagsdielen überlappt werden. Das ist nötig, da ich aus platztechnischen Gründen so mehr Volumen in den Teich bekomme und außerdem sieht es so wohl auch am besten aus. 
Nun habe ich allerdings etwas Angst, das mir durch bauliche Fehler irgendwann die steile Wand bedingt durch Frost etc. abrutschen könnte. Damit wäre nicht nur der Teich ruiniert sondern im schlimmsten Fall auch noch der Unterbau der Terasse. Das muß ich natürlich auf alle Fälle vermeiden. Habe mir schon denTeich von karsten angeschaut, er hat die steilen Wände mit Maschendraht, Erdnägeln und Spritzbeton gesichert. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Lösung, die ich bisher gesehen habe. 
Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, die Wand zuverlässig gegen abrutschen zu sichern? Worauf muß man beim Bau achten-bin handwerklich-na sagen wir mal-nicht besonders bewandert...:smoki

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

MFG

Andreas


----------



## bms15606 (18. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Andreas

Viele grüsse von der insel Rügen.
Wir haben im letzten Jahr vor einem ähnlichen Problem gestanden.
Lösung: Betonschalsteine mit Bewehrung und dann mit Beton ausgegossen. Sehr stabil und du kanst auf der Oberkante gut deine UK für die Terasse befestigen.


----------



## Ulli (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Andreas,

das Problem hatte ich auch, schau doch mal hier rein:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30352/page-2

Gruss Ulli


----------



## MadDog (19. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Andreas,
ich habe meinen Teich auch direkt an der Terrasse angrenzend gebaut. In dem Bereich ist der Teich zwischen 0,60-0,80 m tief. Ich habe die Wände senkrecht nach unten. Befestigt habe ich nichts. Selbst meinen Tiefbereich - bis 1,80 m hat senkrechte Wände. Die Oberschicht Mutterboden war ca. 40 cm. Dann kam schon der Lehm. Ich hatte mal eine Woche nichts gemacht während ich den Teich ausgehoben habe. Der Lehm war schon so Bombenfest, das ich diesen anfeuchten mußte um die Wände zu begradigen.

Meiner Meinung nach brauchst du nur zu buddeln und die Wände nicht zu befestigen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## frido (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten-sind einige gute Ideen dabei. Ohne Absicherung gegen Abrutschen ist mr das zu heiß-bei lehmigen Boden hätte ich es vielleicht auch so gemacht-aber ich habe ca. 30 cm Mutterboden unter dem Rasen und dann kommt relativ lockeres Bauschutt/Erde Gemisch. Da rutsch dann schnell mal was weg und ich würde mich schwarzärgern. 


Andreas


----------



## Koiwahn (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

 Andreas
Bei senkrechten Wänden und Bauchutt/Erdgemisch würde ich auf jeden fall befestigen.
Wie schon erwähnt mit Schalsteine oder mit Kellersteine ist egal, auch einschalen und Beton rein natürlich mit Bewährung. Da must du schauen was dir besser von der Hand geht. Aber  machen würde ich auf jeden Fall was. Aber ich denke es werden sich noch einige erfahrene Teichbauer dazu melden.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Andreas,
ich habe auch bei mir "Steilufer" an der Terasse. In meinen Alben siehst Du ein paar Bilder zur Bauphase. Ich habe mich für eine nicht armierte Betonkante (max 10 cm Dicke) entschieden. Die Folienränder habe ich mit dem NG-Uferkantenprofil fixiert. Dieses ist "hinter der Betonkante" fixiert, einmal in selbige gedübelt (ohne die mitgelieferten "Stützen", und auf der Mauerkrone aufliegend), und einmal habe ich die Stützen nachträglich "anbetoniert".
Der Nachteil dieser Lösung ist der hohe Preis und das Fehlen von Winkel- oder Bogenstücken. Da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich Ufermatte an einigen Stellen darüberhänge, habe ich mich gegen eine Fixierung der Folie mit einer Leiste entschieden.


----------



## Limnos (20. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hi

Wie hoch wird die Terrasse später über dem Wasserspiegel sein?  Man muss an der Terrassenseite ja nicht fast senkrecht graben. Wenn es hier mit einem Winkel von im Schnitt nicht mehr als 30° bis zur tiefsten Stelle geht, dürfte eigentlich nichts passieren. Eine zusätzliche Sicherung wäre es, einen ca 60 cm breiten Streifen zwischen Terrasse und Teich mit niedrigbleibenden Stauden und Holzgewächsen (z.B. Hebe) zu bepflanzen. Wenn die Terrasse mehr als 50 cm höher als der Teich liegt, wäre ein Steingarten empfehlenswert.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## frido (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo,

die Wasseroberfläche soll ca. 10 cm unterhalb der Terrasse liegen. Die terrasse erhebt sich ca 30 cm vom jetzigen Boden um ebenerdig aus dem Haus zu gelangen. An der linken Terrassenseite soll der Teich hin. Der soll in einer Art Hochbeet liegen-auf der einen Seite durch den Terrassenaufbau und auf der anderen Seite durch ein ca. 20-30 cm hohe Natursteinmauer begrenzt. Auf Grund der Platzproblematik muß der Teich direkt an die Terrasse anschließen-außerdem habe ich schon einige Teiche in dieser Art und Weise auf Bildern gesehen und finde, das es klasse aussieht, wenn das Wasser direkt an der Terrasse anschließt. 
Wie gesagt, nicht viel Platz-es wird also fast senkrecht nach unten gehen müssen, um ausreichend Volumen zu bekommen. Im Endeffekt wird der Teich nicht viel größer als 3,5 m x2,5 m-ist halt ein Kompromiß mit meiner besseren Hälfte. Ein ca. 1m breiter Bereich mit Erde muß auf die gegenüberliegende Seite der Terrasse zwischen Ufer und kleiner Natursteinmauer. Soll ja auch bissel "idyllisch" werden-und ohne Pflanzen und Gewächse siehts ja auch bissel kahl aus. Auf dieser Seite ist auch ein kleiner (sehr kleiner) Flachwasserbereich geplant.


LG

Andreas


----------



## Annett (23. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Andreas.

Könntest Du mal eine Skizze machen, in welcher man auch die angedachten Tiefen und Pflanzbereiche erkennen kann? 
Ich habe etwas Bedenken, dass Du u.U. mit zu wenig Pflanzen planst... 

Das Volumen und der Besatz in Deinem Profil ist das Ziel?


----------



## frido (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Wie gesagt, auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite soll ein kleiner Flachwasserberich entstehen, um dem Getier Ein- und Ausstieg zu ermöglichen. Zumindest die der Terrasse gegenüberliegende Seite wird keine Steilwand, sondern terrassenmäßig abgestuft um so Pflanzenzonen zu schaffen. Auch besteht noch die Möglichkeit, das Steilufer mit Pflanztaschenmatten zu behängen.
Über die genaue Bepflanzung habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht-step by step...


----------



## Ronny Schümann (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Guten Tag,
Hier eine zusätzliche Anregung für den Bau eines Teiches direkt an der Terrasse.


----------



## Koiwahn (24. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

 Ronny
 Ein :willkommen hier im Forum.
Deine Scheibe im Teich sieht echt super aus, wie stark ist die Scheibe ( mm ) und mit was haste die geklebt.

Ps. Wenn du noch Bilder hast, immer her damit, da sind wir im Forum ganz gei.......... drauf.


----------



## Ronny Schümann (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Halo Koiwahn,

Danke für die nette Aufnahme,

Auf der Seite erfährst du mehr über die Scheibe.

*Link entfernt, da Verlinkung auf eigene gewerbliche Teichseite und damit Werbung*

Eingeklebt in den Rahmen habe ich sie mit Innotec Adhesal.


----------



## Nikolai (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Frido,
im Bauelementebereich gibt es auch Betonwinkelsteine in fast beliebiger Größe mit Schenkellängen bis 1m und mehr zu  kaufen. Sie sind sehr standfest und lassen sich leicht aufstellen und aneinanderreihen. Alternativ gibt es auch quaderförmige Pflanzsteine, die man entsprechend übereinander setzt und mit Erde befüllt. Der Wasserdruck wird sie dabei stützen.
Bei einem Hochteich bietet sich natürlich auch eine Sichtscheibe an. Meine ausführliche Beschreibung findest Du unten in meinem Link.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Dr.J (28. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Ronny,

Bitte beschreibe dein Verfahren ohne auf deine gewerbliche HP zu verlinken. Danke.


----------



## Turbo (1. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo

Die Einsturzgefahr würde ich nicht überbewerten. 
Kommt halt immer auch auf das Benutzerverhalten an. 
Habe bei mir auch beinahe senkrechte Wände im Teich eingebaut. (Gewachsener Boden)
Auf jeden Fall würde ich den Unterbau der Terrasse Teichunabhängig realisieren. 
Eine weitere Möglichkeit zur Stabilisierung der Böschung ist eine vorgebaute Natursteinmauer welche dagegen drückt.
Auf jeden Fall empfehle ich dir Kautschuk Folie zu verwenden. Wenn mal etwas nachgibt, hat die Folie Reserve. Fotos von meinem Teich findest du im Album.


----------



## Tümpler (1. März 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo,

Was sind das für Fische ? Kois ? Die sind doch etwas zu dick, oder ?

lg Daniel


----------



## frido (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Sooo-ich hole den Trööd noch mal hoch, da mein Projekt jetzt Formen annimmt. Die Teichgrube ist nach einem herben Rückschlag im zweiten Versuch an anderer Stelle fertig. Leider mußte ich die Teichgröße reduzieren-aber hilft ja nix-besser ein kleiner Teich als gar kein Teich...
Der Teich befindet sich nun nicht wie ursprünglich geplant auf der linken Terrassenseite, sondern direkt vor der Terrasse bis 1 m vor die Grundstücksgrenze-den Platz brauche ich einfach für eine schöne "Ringsum-Bepflanzung". Der Teich ist nun 4 m lang, 2,5 m breit und 1,5 m tief! Die letzten, der Terrasse gegenüberliegenden 100 cm werden in einer Stufe als Flachzone ausgeführt und wird ca. 40-50 cm Wassertiefe haben.
Wie geplant werde ich alle steilen Wände einschalen und mit Beton verstärken. (ca. 10 cm dick)
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Reicht für die betonierten Wände normaler Zement oder sollte ich lieber Trasszement nehmen. Habe leider keine Ahnung und befürchte, das normaler Zement im Laufe der Jahre durch Feuchtigkeit aus dem Erdreich und FRost in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird.
Dann zur Folie: Bin am überlegen, ob ich EPDM oder PVC nehme. was würdet ihr empfehlen? Die Folie soll nach Befüllung an den obersten Schalsteinen (so eine Art Ringanker) einbetoniert werden. Geht das so oder sollte ich mir zur Befestigung der Folie etwas anderes einfallen lassen. (z.B. mit Schiene festdübeln) Die Folie wird selbstverständlich mit Vlies unterfüttert und soll komplett unter der Ufermatte verschwinden.
Ach ja-apropo Ufermatte-hat jemand schon mal den grünen Kunstrasen/Rasenteppich anstatt der Ufermatte hergenommen? Kostet ja nur ein Bruchteil der Ufermatte und sieht fast genauso aus. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das Zeug irgendwelche Stoffe an´s Wasser abgibt? Sollte es zufällig jemand benutzen...-mit oder ohne Drainage? Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## mitch (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Frido,

dein Teichbau kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor   Terasse/Teich 

Schau doch mal in meinem Teichbau-Thread  nach, da wirst du viele Ähnlichkeiten entdecken + die eine oder andere Lösung finden.


----------



## frido (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

@mitch: Als ich die ersten Bilder von deinem Teichbau Thread gesehen habe, konnte ich nicht wirklich glauben, das die "ganze Konstruktion" irgendwann mal richtig was für´s Auge wird. Dann hast du mich und bestimmt viele andere eines besseren belehrt-ein wirklich toller Teich und der Beweis, das auch relativ kleine Teiche ein echtes optisches Highlight sein können. Hut ab-gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## mitch (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Frido,

,  

ich denke die Redensart "Gut Ding will Weile haben" trifft auch beim Teichbau zu.

So ein Loch ist ja schnell mal ausgegraben, und dann  , aber zum Glück sind wir ja hier im Forum , massig neue Ideen und Anregungen, Da kann man dann überlegen wie man es am besten zu Hause umsetzen kann/will. 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls wenn ich mit meinem thread irgendwie weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Frido,
für Betonarbeiten ausserhalb des Teichinnern reicht auf jeden Fall "normaler" Beton!
Wie schon Mitch geschrieben hat, überlege Dir Dein Teichprofil gut! Da, wo Du in den Teich hineinschauen willst, brauchst Du kein "Teichprofil". Für die übrigen Flächen sind "Terassen" ganz nützlich, da ein Teich doch an vielen Stellen nichts anderes als ein "Wassergarten" ist.


----------



## frido (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

So ist´s geplant-die lange Seite direkt an der Terasse geht steil auf Maximaltiefe. Ebenso die rechte und linke Seite! Nur die der Terasse gegenüberliegende Seitebekommt eine ca. 70 cm breite Flachwasserzone für Bepflanzungen. 
Bewärung wurde gestern an sämtlichen steilen Kanten angebracht-jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die Schalung und dann gehts an betonieren-dort kracht dann auch nix mehr zusammen...


----------



## frido (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

So-am Mittwoch wurde  terrassenseitig die Schalung und der Unterbau für die U-Steine zur Befestigung der Unterkonstruktion für die Terrasse mit Beton vergossen. Seit Donnerstag früh ruhen die Bauarbeiten da wir jetzt seit genau 52 Stunden teilweise starken Dauerregen haben und in der Oberlausitz bereits wieder "Land unter" herrscht! Durch den extrem aufgeweichten Boden rutscht mir leider so langsam die gegenüberliegende steile Wand Richtung Teichboden. Wenn noch mehr Substrat flöten geht, kann ich schalen und ausgießen auf dieser Seite vergessen und werd wohl doch noch eine Wand aufmauern müssen...-bitte nicht:beten

Bei Gelegenheit stelle ich mal paar Bilder ein-Bauabschnitte werden natürlich dokumentiert... Aber jetzt geh ich erst mal raus und pumpe die nächsten tausend lieter Wasser aus meinem "Bombentrichter"...


----------



## frido (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

So-die Betonarbeiten am Teich sind jetzt abgeschlossen! Wände geschalt und vergossen, Pflanzstufen und Uferwall sind betoniert! Bis auf ein paar Feinarbeiten ist der Teich soweit fertig-sieht eher aus wie ein kleiner Staudamm-aber so habe ich es mir vorgestellt.
Jetzt habe ich allerdings ein Problem-aufgrund der steilen Wände und Strukturen befürchte ich, das sich die Folie (wird wohl EPDM Pondliner werden) sehr schlecht verlegen lassen wird und ordentlich Falten schlagen wird. Grundsätzlich stören diese mich nicht-der Teich wird eh komplett mit Ufermatte verkleidet, so das man die Folie nicht mehr sieht. Trotzdem möchte ich natürlich versuchen, so wenig wie möglich Falten zu produzuieren-gibts da vielleicht einen Trick oder würdet ihr die Folie sogar einschweißen lassen. Wenn es nicht unbedingt sein muß, möchte ich das eigentlich umgehen-das verteuert die Foliengeschichte doch bestimmt erheblich,oder?


----------



## frido (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Wie versprochen, versuche ich jetzt mal ein paar Bilder einzustellen. Leider ruht die Baustelle derzeit, da ich nicht so richtig weiter weiß und auch keinen Fehler machen möchte. Der Uferwall auf dem Foto ist inzwischen auch fertig-Betonarbeiten sind bis auf ein paar Schönheitsarbeiten abgeschlossen. Aufgrund der sehr komplexen Bauart (platzbedingt) habe ich immer noch ein Folienproblem. Optimal wäre wahrscheinlich flüssige Teichfolie-leider habe ich bisher nur negatives über das Zeug gehört. Meint ihr, ich kann ne EPDM Folie halbwegs ordentlich verlegen oder komme ich um verschweißen nicht herum?


----------



## Annett (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo Frido.

Mach Dir doch mal ein möglichst maßstabgetreues Model und probier aus, wie gut Du die Falten dabei zusammen ziehen und nach außen verlegen kannst.
Wenn es ein akzeptables Ergebnis gibt, würde ich es auch im Original ohne einschweißen versuchen. 

Andererseits lädt die eckige Form geradezu zum Einschweißen und damit faltenfreiem Verlegen ein. 
Verkleidest Du die Folie hinterher irgendwie? Falls ja, sind die Falten ja egal...


----------



## frido (15. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Der Teich wird komplett mit Ufermatten verkleidet-die Falten sollten also nachher eigentlich nicht zu sehen sein. Da EPDM ja sehr geschmeidig sein soll, hoffe ich das sich die Folie relativ gut anlegt. Falten sind bei meiner Teichform natürlich unvermeidlich-ich denke, ich werds so probieren. Schade das die Flüssigfolien scheinbar nicht viel taugen- das wäre natürlich die optimalste Variante. Aber eh ich in zwei Jahren wieder von vorn anfange, lass ich das Experiment lieber sein. Den Teich verschweißen zu lassen, ist natürlich auch noch eine Option-verteuert aber die Sache fast um das dreifache. Und ob es mir das Wert ist, wenn ich die Folie eh mit Ufermatten verkleide-ich weiß nicht so recht...
Ich werds einfach mit EPDM probieren-irgendwie quetsch ich das Zeug schon rein...:smoki
Sollte man eine bestimmte EPDM Folie kaufen oder nehmen sich die Folien qualitätsmäßig nicht viel. Die Pondliner soll ja ganz gut sein!?


----------



## Nikolai (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Neuer Teich direkt an der Terasse.*

Hallo frido,

aus eigener Erfahrung möchte ich hier mal einen Hinweis geben. Auch wenn es banal klingt und jeder der sorgfältig arbeitet selbst darauf kommen wird. 
Gerade bei quaderförmigen Becken ergeben sich große Falten, die man sorgfältig legen muß. Es reicht nicht, wenn die vordere Lage oben abschließt. Bei den dahinter liegenden Falten kommt es leicht dazu, dass der obere Rand tiefer liegt und man hat einen unsichtbaren Überlauf geschaffen. Deshalb sollte die Folie großzügig bemessen sein und die Ränder erst nach der Befüllung beschnitten werden. Durch eine passgerechte Verklebung umgeht man zwar diese Probleme. Aber eine Wasserdichte Verklebung in den Ecken ist nicht ganz einfach, weil in den Spitzen Material zur Überlappung fehlt.

Gruß Nikoilai


----------

